# The good/bad food list



## Whip (Jun 6, 2009)

My pup is due to arrive in just over a week now. I have done exhaustive research on puppies and shepherds to be the best dad I can. But I haven't come across a list of foods that are bad for dogs. I thought nuts were bad for dogs, but everyone feeds them peanut butter. While I don't plan on setting a place at the table for my pup, I do imagine a well behaived pup will get rewarded with a slice of cheese or scrambled egg at the right time. Sooo, anyone got a list of "the bad foods" for dogs?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

grapes, 
raisins, 
dark chocolate, 
marshmallows (can expand in their throats)

I never heard that about nuts but it might be a difference between digesting the whole nut vs. processed peanut butter


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Anything which lists CORN (IN ANY FORM), WHEAT, most other grains (rice and sweet potatoes aren't too bad), soy; any type of fillers like hulls, cellulose, bran; flavorings; anything you cannot pronounce (chemicals); BHT, BHA, (preservatives); and anything else that does not look natural or healthy.

What the dog food should contain (the list of ingredients should list) as the first three items is MEAT, MEAT, & MEAT. 

A good web site to look at is: http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=main

As far as snacks go, you can give your puppy peanut butter, but I would buy the all natural 100% peanuts instead of the "traditional" ones because they contain a lot of sugar, salt and other additives that you don't want your pup (or yourself) to eat.

Hard cheese is also a good snack and a good training tool. I also use good quality hot dogs in a pinch, but I bake them in the oven on low temperature first, so they are not so wet and gross.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

I have no issue with whole corn. I dont like fractions or glutens. I feed Eagle Pack. not 1 issue. I wont feed a food with Glutens, wheat, soy, byproducts, artificial colors/flavors etc.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

If corn were as bad as some people claims half dogs in Chile and probably in Latin America shold be dead. I know NO food that doesn't contain corn between the first 5 ingredients, even those supossedly made with rice.


----------



## Winkin (Feb 21, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiI know NO food that doesn't contain corn between the first 5 ingredients, even those supossedly made with rice.


http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/products/adultIngredients.aspx


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiIf corn were as bad as some people claims half dogs in Chile and probably in Latin America shold be dead. I know NO food that doesn't contain corn between the first 5 ingredients, even those supossedly made with rice.


Dead no, itchy yes!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Macadamia Nuts are a no-no for dogs


----------



## Whip (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys!


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: LicanAntaiIf corn were as bad as some people claims half dogs in Chile and probably in Latin America shold be dead. I know NO food that doesn't contain corn between the first 5 ingredients, even those supossedly made with rice.


Sure, corn won't KILL a dog (unless he/she is extremely allergic), but it is NOT a very nutritious and healthy ingredient in dog food. It is a CHEAP way for dog food companies to make an easy profit. 

Of course, they will live and some will not have any health issues, but they will not THRIVE and many will not live their full life span, and many may have health issues (which vets will not recognize as food allergies and will only treat the symptoms and not the cause). Their owners will spend a lot of money on medications combating those symptoms when al they would need to do is change their dog’s food…..


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm sure much like cows and people, dogs do not really digest corn. It is simply a filler ingredient and provides no real nutrients.


----------



## Shoewrecky (Jun 11, 2009)

I am in the same scenario as the OP. Forgive my ignorance though I see a lot of people feeding their dog RAW (which I am assuming meat..not a brand name, correct?) Is this good for a puppy, as well? Also, why not cooked and which raw meats?

Thanks!


----------



## Shoewrecky (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok so I answered half the question in B.A.R.F / RAW feeding sections....I should have have drank more coffee in the morning!








though when I read this, it seemed to be more of appropiate for older dogs not pups?


----------



## RavenSophi (Feb 23, 2009)

You can feed your pups RAW. It is good for them. Some breeders ween directly onto RAW.


----------



## Whip (Jun 6, 2009)

Ya, whats RAW??? LIke raw steaks or something?


----------



## AniasGSDs (Oct 18, 2004)

Here is an entire section dedicated just to RAW!!!!

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=postlist&Board=52&page=1

Enjoy!!!!


----------

